# conduit



## josh rsi (Nov 6, 2011)

conduit shall not be connected to the _______ of round boxes. NEC#_______


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

josh rsi said:


> conduit shall not be connected to the _______ of round boxes. NEC#_______


This is a difficult section to find so I will give you a big hint. It is in the beginning of art. 314


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

that's a pretty easy one Josh. Read the book.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

josh rsi said:


> conduit shall not be connected to the _______ of round boxes. NEC#_______


Instead of jumping right in with posting a homework or test question, why not start by posting an intro letting us all know who you are and what your future plans are?


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

I think the question is worded poorly. I did a practice test yesterday that was asking the same thing. It included one word that the op's question does not have.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> Instead of jumping right in with posting a homework or test question, why not start by posting an intro letting us all know who you are and what your future plans are?



As well as posting what you think the answer is.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

So does that mean I can't make my own holes in a PVC concrete box? Interesting. I never knew that. Does anyone know the reasoning behind this code article?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

ever try tightening a locknut on a round box ?


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

knowshorts said:


> So does that mean I can't make my own holes in a PVC concrete box? Interesting. I never knew that. Does anyone know the reasoning behind this code article?


Probably because the connector won't sit flat on a round surface, and the locknut won't engage securely.


----------

